# Job Description for Managing Agent



## DingDing (5 Feb 2010)

Hi,
The topic might be a bit misleading.  Has anyone got a specification for the position of managing agent that clearly outlines his/her roles and responsibilities.

I would be interested as I am involved in an appartment complex and it would be useful in defining what we should be expecting from our managing agent.


----------



## markpb (5 Feb 2010)

You should contact the NPSRA (www.npsra.ie). They will soon regulate managing agents and are working on a template tender form and contract between management companies and managing agents. I can't find it on their website though. The list of services an agent does differs between complexes but generally they:

- agree a budget with the directors
- issue service charge demands and facilitate collection of the service charge
- work with debt collection agencies and solicitors to recover unpaid charges
- help find a suitable insurer for the block policy and directors & officers insurance
- negotiate contracts with landscapers, janitors, window cleaners, security and maintenance companies for fire alarms, water pumps, lifts and other services
- answer queries from owners
- keep books of account
- answer any questions the auditors have
- arrange the AGM

I'm sure there's plenty more. You may decide that you only want the agent to do some of that and the directors will do the rest or you might want them to do everything.


----------



## DingDing (5 Feb 2010)

Thanks Mark,

Just emailed them.

Could not find anything on their site.

I will post here if I get back anything useful.


----------



## purpeller (5 Feb 2010)

You will probably want them to attend meetings of the management committee or board of directors too.


----------



## Frasier (5 Feb 2010)

I think there is a sample job description in the Robert Gogan book that  you can use as a template.

Your agent should (hopefully) be aware of what is pending from NPSRA and  have taken steps to be compliant.  (such as having a maintenance plan  drawn up by a competent professional etc.)  If this is not the case it  would make me a little uncomfortable.

I'm sure this is already the case but might be worth saying as we are  all learning in regard to management companies and agents.  You should  also have a contract in place outlining job description, remuneration,  term, restriction on commissions, confidentiality, termination  conditions, tendering processes etc. etc.

If an agreement is not already in place, perhaps you should tender the  position and you will learn exactly what agents do\don't do, how  different agents operate etc.  We did this recently and I found it very  enlightening.


----------



## DingDing (5 Feb 2010)

The issue we have is that a contract was never agreed.  and I am looking for some sort of standard contract to impose.

I think a tender is the way to go.


----------



## Yorrick (5 Feb 2010)

As above refer to the Robert Gogan book on Apartment Living in Ireland. Every question is answered there. I highly recommend it

p.s I am not Robert Gogan and do not receive any commisssion on sales


----------



## DingDing (5 Feb 2010)

Going to order it this evening.


----------



## DingDing (7 Feb 2010)

Tried a couple of the bookshops and they don't seem to be able to get it.

Anyone seen the book anywhere in a shop, or know where to get it on-line,


----------



## purpeller (7 Feb 2010)

His website seems to be gone.  Easons had it in town and I got it in my local bookshop, a couple of years ago.

You could try the library too.


----------



## DingDing (8 Feb 2010)

Thanks,

I will do a bit more searching for it.

CHeers


----------



## Frasier (8 Feb 2010)

I got my copy in Reads (Nassau street)


----------



## DingDing (8 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone,

ordered a copy from amazon.com

Cheers


----------



## DingDing (9 Feb 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------

